# I have an unconfortable feeling about flash service...



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

I havea Dsi XL and i wasnt sure if the premium flash service was worth it, .... i did update to 1.4 but my R4 was working fine (till it broke) so please tell me wahts the premium flash service for (extra $10) and did i do teh right thing?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

For which card?


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> For which card?


i ordered a supercard DSTWO

EDIT: WTF 
Order Details
Order Total: $43.95 USD 
Date Placed: 15th Oct 2010 
Payment Method: Send payment now: bank card, credit card, e-cash... (PayPal) 

I payed for it already..... (it has -shipped- status btw)


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 18, 2010)

The DSTWO needs a firmware update, but can do it yourself. You only really need the flashing service with the DSTWO if you have no clue about flashcarts. It's mainly for the Acekard 2i.

Price should be $1, or $2 if purchased with a MicroSD card as they will set that up at the same.

edit:$43.95 =  DSTWO + 2GB MicroSD card + Flashing Service?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

The flashing adds the most recent firmware and such as well, as tk_saturn said it's useful for people that aren't very tech-y.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 18, 2010)

for the dstwo you don't need it
the latest EOS (1.07) will fix the 1.4.1 problem

And the 1.05 firmware is not recommended anyways


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> the v1.05 firmware is available but untested for this review. User reports have flooded the SuperCard forums with information about bricked or damaged SCDS2s after the v1.05 firmware upgrade. The v1.05 firmware upgrade is for users who auto-boot their NDS firmware and experienced problems with the SCDS2. This compatibility issue was limited to a handful of cards making the upgrade not advisable at this time.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Ohh ok its a new card and i dont know how it works so i guess it was a good idea to get the service and did you see my edit on teh last post here it is again in case u guys didnt see it:

Order Details
Order Total: $43.95 USD 
Date Placed: 15th Oct 2010 
Payment Method: Send payment now: bank card, credit card, e-cash... (PayPal) 

It has shipped status but i payed for it already or am i not understanding something o.o


----------



## -Marco23- (Oct 18, 2010)

Premium update+Flash Service add on the MicroSD the Fw?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

-Marco23- said:
			
		

> Premium update+Flash Service add on the MicroSD the Fw?


Yes, and it also updates the card to bypass the DSi 1.4 (or 1.4.1) update (if the card has such an update available).


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

-Marco23- said:
			
		

> Premium update+Flash Service add on the MicroSD the Fw?


What do you mean by "FW"?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

Firmware (what people usually call the card's OS).


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Firmware (what people usually call the card's OS).


Ohh ok thanks i get it now

i got another question...... if i payed it at the checkout, does it mean i dont owe anything?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, the flashing+update is charged at the same time as everything else.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Ahh ok thanks thats all i needed to know


----------



## HateBreed (Oct 18, 2010)

i have a question too.. i just ordered a supercard and i just bought a brand new dsi xl.. its on 1.4U.. is it going to work strait out of the box.. like after i load the files on the micro sd?


----------



## RoMee (Oct 18, 2010)

the dstwo does not need to be flashed to work on 1.4.1
all that is needed is a .dat file which is included in EOS 1.07


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> SUPERCARD DSTWO V1.07(update:09-28)
> 1?Fixed Rabbids Go Home.
> 2?*Supports V1.4.2C/V1.4.1J/V1.4.1U/V1.4.1E Fireware.*
> 3?Save wirte/read speed up.
> ...


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Man... my order was a fail then .______.


----------

